# 10/22



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Figured I'd show how my 10/22 has evolved. Received new bbl from Green Mountain yesterday and I am almost done. Only thing that will be left original is the receiver, I have a new bolt and bolt handle on order. Crappy cell phone pic but here she is.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweeeet!
What's the piece below the trigger guard?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> Sweeeet!
> What's the piece below the trigger guard?


It is the mag release. Got it from Midway about a year ago, makes a heck of a difference from the crappy stock release or even most of the "extended" releases they sell. Drops the mag with a flick of the finger.


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

was looking to work on my 10/22 how difficult is that mag release to install


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Those green mountain bbl make a heck of a difference. My groups improved greatly,added bolt buffer, trigger. I really like that mag release.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Not to hijack the thread but....How often should i change my bolt buffer? Is it a part that wears? Or can you get different buffers depending on the type of ammo you use? If I use mostly standard velocity ammo would i want a different bolt buffer than if I stuck with High velocity stuff?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Go to "rimfirecentral.com" my gun and my son's are both posted they are both shooters but I built mine for hunting, light weight. He built his for target and he does out shoot me by a little. Yours is very similar looking to mine. I have a tan stock but the same design, mine has a carbon fiber barrel to reduce the weight. 10/22 is a gun you can do anything with and it will last a lifetime. Yours looks really great!!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

This is how you turn a $200 gun into a $1000 gun that can shoot the lights out.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

leupy said:


> This is how you turn a $200 gun into a $1000 gun that can shoot the lights out.


Heh, yeah but man is it fun getting there. Groups below are from 100yds, still needs a couple more tweaks but so far so good. Flyers are entirely my fault.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I totally agree! The 10/22 is a great platform. I've been building them since 1995 when the Chevy Truck Sportsman Challenge came out, and I haven't looked back. They can be some great shooters. The groups in the pics are only 50 yard groups. I've built over 25 of these things now...


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Huntinbull said:


> Not to hijack the thread but....How often should i change my bolt buffer? Is it a part that wears? Or can you get different buffers depending on the type of ammo you use? If I use mostly standard velocity ammo would i want a different bolt buffer than if I stuck with High velocity stuff?


You really do not HAVE to change the buffer, unless you are putting 1000's of rounds through it, I went with a softer buffer as it saves wear and tear on the bolt, makes it operate a bit quieter and hey, I was in there already and it is like a $3-5.00 part that takes just a few seconds to replace.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

vulcancruiser95 said:


> was looking to work on my 10/22 how difficult is that mag release to install




Very simple and easy. That is the beauty of the 10/22 there is nothing on them that is hard to do, if you have basic mechanical skills you can go to town. Link to it on Midway http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=596824

They also have another maker listed that is like 10 bucks cheaper that looks very similar.

Sbreech, very very nice rifles and those groups, man they put me to shame!

Leupy, I looked on rimfirecentral and could not find your pics, of course my search-fu is not the greatest either.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im glad someone said 50 yards


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I love the 10/22 I have put together a bunch over the years for my buddies and their buddies. 

Here is mine, I'm a southpaw so I had to order a left hand thumbhole stock and I changed the safety out to activate from the opposite side.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Other than that backwards stock  looks real nice sam.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

scallop said:


> Other than that backwards stock  looks real nice sam.


 Yeah my dad hates the fact I'm a lefty and my daughter is a lefty too lol! 

It drives him nuts lol, actually I can shoot right handed too but only if I absolutely have too. I was surprised how readily available the left handed stock was but the price was about 30% more than the same stock in right handed configuration. I love the set up and am extremely pleased with the performance. I have killed groundhogs at 100 yards plus with CCI Stinger ammo out of it. And it's taken more squirrels than I can count.


----------

